# Various SATA problems, one cause?

## Sujao

I have been having various problems with SATA drives. It started out years ago with a DVD drive not working, then sometimes hdd's weren't beeing recognized on boot until I reset. Also sometimes after running smartctl -t short on another hdd it stopped being recognized at all until I reset my computer. Because it happened rarely I couldn't really determine the cause.

Recently I bought a new hdd and created a new gpt partition, a luks partition and ran pvcreate /dev/sdd2 The command aborted with an error message and the drive was changed to /dev/sdg2, after I tried it again it got changed to sdd2 again. It seems the hard drive is being resetted and assigned a new device file.

I wonder whether any of you can help me to track down the problem with the supplied logs, maybe I can finally solve the mystery whether its the SATA controller, the hdds or the software.

I am using kernel 3.3.8-gentoo.

/var/log/messages

```
Jan 12 09:20:52 hostname kernel: [  180.465717] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

Jan 12 09:21:01 hostname kernel: [  188.882794] ln used greatest stack depth: 4080 bytes left

Jan 12 09:21:02 hostname dbus[2606]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UPower' (using servicehelper)

Jan 12 09:21:02 hostname dbus[2606]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UPower'

Jan 12 09:21:03 hostname dbus[2606]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks' (using servicehelper)

Jan 12 09:21:03 hostname dbus[2606]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks'

Jan 12 09:21:03 hostname kernel: [  190.907054] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:21:03 hostname kernel: [  190.907059] ata1: EH complete

Jan 12 09:21:03 hostname kernel: [  190.946768] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:21:03 hostname kernel: [  190.946772] ata2: EH complete

Jan 12 09:21:03 hostname kernel: [  191.256536] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:21:03 hostname kernel: [  191.256540] ata3: EH complete

Jan 12 09:21:03 hostname kernel: [  191.408987] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:21:03 hostname kernel: [  191.408990] ata4: EH complete

Jan 12 09:21:04 hostname kernel: [  191.557176] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:21:04 hostname kernel: [  191.557179] ata5: EH complete

Jan 12 09:21:04 hostname kernel: [  191.577515] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:21:04 hostname kernel: [  191.577521] ata6: EH complete

Jan 12 09:21:06 hostname kernel: [  193.641580] EXT4-fs (dm-0): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Jan 12 09:21:06 hostname kernel: [  194.449035] EXT4-fs (dm-3): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Jan 12 09:21:30 hostname polkitd[2701]: Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session2 (system bus name :1.24 [/usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale en_US.UTF-8)

Jan 12 09:23:08 hostname kernel: [  315.494396] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0xc00001 action 0x6 frozen

Jan 12 09:23:08 hostname kernel: [  315.494398] ata4.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Jan 12 09:23:08 hostname kernel: [  315.494401] ata4: SError: { RecovData Handshk LinkSeq }

Jan 12 09:23:08 hostname kernel: [  315.494403] ata4.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:23:08 hostname kernel: [  315.494407] ata4.00: cmd 60/08:00:00:50:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

Jan 12 09:23:08 hostname kernel: [  315.494408]          res 40/00:04:70:9e:50/00:00:5d:01:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:23:08 hostname kernel: [  315.494410] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:23:08 hostname kernel: [  315.494413] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:23:08 hostname kernel: [  315.954020] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jan 12 09:23:08 hostname kernel: [  315.956039] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:23:08 hostname kernel: [  315.967014] ata4: EH complete

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894125] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x400101 action 0x6 frozen

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894127] ata4.00: irq_stat 0x0c000000, interface fatal error

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894129] ata4: SError: { RecovData UnrecovData Handshk }

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894132] ata4.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894136] ata4.00: cmd 61/08:00:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 out

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894136]          res 40/00:04:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894138] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894140] ata4.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894143] ata4.00: cmd 60/08:08:70:9e:50/00:00:5d:01:00/40 tag 1 ncq 4096 in

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894144]          res 40/00:04:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894146] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  411.894149] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.354021] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.355128] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366017] ata4: EH complete

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366123] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x400101 action 0x6 frozen

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366125] ata4.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366127] ata4: SError: { RecovData UnrecovData Handshk }

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366129] ata4.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366133] ata4.00: cmd 60/08:00:70:9e:50/00:00:5d:01:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366134]          res 40/00:0c:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366135] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366137] ata4.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366140] ata4.00: cmd 61/08:08:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 4096 out

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366141]          res 40/00:0c:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366143] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:24:44 hostname kernel: [  412.366145] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.826015] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.828072] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839014] ata4: EH complete

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839098] ata4: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839102] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x400101 action 0x6 frozen

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839104] ata4.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839106] ata4: SError: { RecovData UnrecovData Handshk }

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839108] ata4.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839112] ata4.00: cmd 61/08:00:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 out

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839113]          res 40/00:0c:70:9e:50/00:00:5d:01:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839114] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839116] ata4.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839119] ata4.00: cmd 60/08:08:70:9e:50/00:00:5d:01:00/40 tag 1 ncq 4096 in

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839120]          res 40/00:0c:70:9e:50/00:00:5d:01:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839122] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:24:45 hostname kernel: [  412.839125] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:24:47 hostname kernel: [  415.046015] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 1 SControl 310)

Jan 12 09:24:47 hostname kernel: [  415.049550] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:24:49 hostname kernel: [  417.256015] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 1 SControl 310)

Jan 12 09:24:49 hostname kernel: [  417.259615] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:24:51 hostname kernel: [  419.466014] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 1 SControl 310)

Jan 12 09:24:51 hostname kernel: [  419.466019] ata4.00: disabled

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  419.477020] ata4: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4040000 action 0xe frozen t4

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  419.477022] ata4: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  419.477024] ata4: SError: { CommWake DevExch }

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  419.477027] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.355018] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.356432] ata4.00: ATA-9: WDC WD30EURS-63SPKY0, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.356434] ata4.00: 5860533168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.356968] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367017] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367020] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd]  Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367023] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367024]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 01 

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367030]         5d 50 9e 70 

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367032] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd]  Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367035] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 0b a4 48 08 00 00 08 00

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367040] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 195315720

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367060] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367062] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd]  Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367065] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367066]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 01 

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367071]         5d 50 9e 70 

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367074] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd]  Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367076] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Read(16): 88 00 00 00 00 01 5d 50 9e 70 00 00 00 08 00 00

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367082] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 5860531824

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367087] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 708152014

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367097] ata4: EH complete

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367104] ata4.00: detaching (SCSI 3:0:0:0)

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367119] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 708152014

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367153] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 1

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367159] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 1

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367166] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 1

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367191] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 256

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367200] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 1

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367207] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 1

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367213] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 1

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.367219] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 1

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.368188] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Jan 12 09:24:52 hostname kernel: [  420.368273] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Stopping disk

Jan 12 09:24:53 hostname kernel: [  420.777923] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD30EURS-63S 80.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jan 12 09:24:53 hostname kernel: [  420.778027] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Jan 12 09:24:53 hostname kernel: [  420.778047] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)

Jan 12 09:24:53 hostname kernel: [  420.778050] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg] 4096-byte physical blocks

Jan 12 09:24:53 hostname kernel: [  420.778084] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

Jan 12 09:24:53 hostname kernel: [  420.778086] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jan 12 09:24:53 hostname kernel: [  420.778101] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jan 12 09:24:55 hostname kernel: [  422.494876]  sdg: sdg1 sdg2

Jan 12 09:24:55 hostname kernel: [  422.495093] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI disk

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  583.906650] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x400101 action 0x6 frozen

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  583.906653] ata4.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  583.906655] ata4: SError: { RecovData UnrecovData Handshk }

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  583.906657] ata4.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  583.906661] ata4.00: cmd 61/08:00:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 out

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  583.906662]          res 40/00:04:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  583.906664] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  583.906667] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  584.366013] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  584.367997] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  584.379014] ata4: EH complete

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  584.379090] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x400100 action 0x6 frozen

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  584.379092] ata4.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  584.379094] ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Handshk }

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  584.379096] ata4.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  584.379100] ata4.00: cmd 61/08:00:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 out

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  584.379101]          res 40/00:04:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  584.379103] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:27:36 hostname kernel: [  584.379106] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:27:37 hostname kernel: [  584.839019] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jan 12 09:27:37 hostname kernel: [  584.839452] ata4.00: failed to read native max address (err_mask=0x100)

Jan 12 09:27:37 hostname kernel: [  584.839455] ata4.00: HPA support seems broken, skipping HPA handling

Jan 12 09:27:37 hostname kernel: [  584.839456] ata4.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  589.839015] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  590.299016] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  590.299982] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  590.310013] ata4: EH complete

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  590.310091] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x400101 action 0x6 frozen

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  590.310093] ata4.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  590.310095] ata4: SError: { RecovData UnrecovData Handshk }

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  590.310098] ata4.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  590.310101] ata4.00: cmd 61/08:00:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 out

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  590.310102]          res 40/00:04:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  590.310104] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:27:42 hostname kernel: [  590.310107] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.770017] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.771662] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.782014] ata4: EH complete

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.782095] ata4: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.782099] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x400100 action 0x6 frozen

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.782101] ata4.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.782103] ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Handshk }

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.782105] ata4.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.782109] ata4.00: cmd 61/08:00:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 out

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.782109]          res 40/00:04:08:48:a4/00:00:0b:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.782111] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:27:43 hostname kernel: [  590.782114] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:27:45 hostname kernel: [  592.989019] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 1 SControl 310)

Jan 12 09:27:45 hostname kernel: [  592.992543] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:27:47 hostname kernel: [  595.199016] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 1 SControl 310)

Jan 12 09:27:47 hostname kernel: [  595.202531] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:27:49 hostname kernel: [  597.409015] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 1 SControl 310)

Jan 12 09:27:49 hostname kernel: [  597.409020] ata4.00: disabled

Jan 12 09:27:49 hostname kernel: [  597.420015] ata4: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4040000 action 0xe frozen t4

Jan 12 09:27:49 hostname kernel: [  597.420017] ata4: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed

Jan 12 09:27:49 hostname kernel: [  597.420019] ata4: SError: { CommWake DevExch }

Jan 12 09:27:49 hostname kernel: [  597.420022] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.298017] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.298569] ata4.00: ATA-9: WDC WD30EURS-63SPKY0, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.298572] ata4.00: 5860533168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.300065] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311013] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311016] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg]  Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311019] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311020]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311026]         0b a4 48 08 

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311028] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg]  Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311031] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 0b a4 48 08 00 00 08 00

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311037] end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 195315720

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311056] sd 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311058] sd 3:0:0:0: killing request

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311063] ata4: EH complete

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311084] sd 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311090] sd 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311093] sd 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311096] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg] Asking for cache data failed

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311097] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311104] ata4.00: detaching (SCSI 3:0:0:0)

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.311936] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg] Stopping disk

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.319136] quiet_error: 53 callbacks suppressed

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.319140] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 708152063

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.319164] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 708152063

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.319184] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 708152063

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.319191] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 708152063

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.319198] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 708152063

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.319205] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 708152063

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.319212] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 708152063

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.319222] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 708152056

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.319236] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 1

Jan 12 09:27:50 hostname kernel: [  598.319243] Buffer I/O error on device dm-12, logical block 1

Jan 12 09:27:51 hostname kernel: [  598.721494] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD30EURS-63S 80.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jan 12 09:27:51 hostname kernel: [  598.721591] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Jan 12 09:27:51 hostname kernel: [  598.721635] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)

Jan 12 09:27:51 hostname kernel: [  598.721637] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 4096-byte physical blocks

Jan 12 09:27:51 hostname kernel: [  598.721667] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

Jan 12 09:27:51 hostname kernel: [  598.721670] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jan 12 09:27:51 hostname kernel: [  598.721683] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jan 12 09:27:52 hostname kernel: [  600.449354]  sdd: sdd1 sdd2

Jan 12 09:27:52 hostname kernel: [  600.449917] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

Jan 12 09:27:53 hostname kernel: [  600.514124] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0xc00001 action 0x6 frozen

Jan 12 09:27:53 hostname kernel: [  600.514127] ata4.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Jan 12 09:27:53 hostname kernel: [  600.514129] ata4: SError: { RecovData Handshk LinkSeq }

Jan 12 09:27:53 hostname kernel: [  600.514131] ata4.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

Jan 12 09:27:53 hostname kernel: [  600.514135] ata4.00: cmd 60/08:00:40:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

Jan 12 09:27:53 hostname kernel: [  600.514136]          res 40/00:04:80:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jan 12 09:27:53 hostname kernel: [  600.514137] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jan 12 09:27:53 hostname kernel: [  600.514141] ata4: hard resetting link

Jan 12 09:27:53 hostname kernel: [  600.974015] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jan 12 09:27:53 hostname kernel: [  600.975058] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 12 09:27:53 hostname kernel: [  600.986015] ata4: EH complete
```

# pvcreate /dev/mapper/storage4_new

```
/dev/mapper/storage4_new: write failed after 0 of 4096 at 4096: Input/output error

Failed to wipe new metadata area at the start of the /dev/mapper/storage4_new

Failed to add metadata area for new physical volume /dev/mapper/storage4_new

Failed to setup physical volume "/dev/mapper/storage4_new"
```

----------

## DawgG

since it seems to happen with ALL drives, first thing i'd check was cables and mobo. if the mobo's "old" there might be a faulty capcitor or sth. similar.

to be really sure about the hardware you could run some tests from a rescue-cd, eg start smartmontools from it.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Sujao

I thought about the situation and decided to buy a new mainboard. I doubt that several kernel versions were broken and that so many drives were faulty. Also I don't really think that SATA cables are that sensite (or are they?). I hope this solves the problem.

Still, if anyone can get something out of the logs I would be glad to learn that.

EDIT: I connected the new hdd with a different cable and pvcreate was successful   :Neutral: 

----------

## DawgG

glad it works now!

sometimes not even the best software can repair defective hardware  :wink:

----------

## Sujao

I will check other cables with all other drives that malfunctioned in the past.

My onboard nic stopped working several years ago, too. So it lead me to believe that mainbaord failure is more probable. Also I can't imagine that half of my SATA cables are broken.

----------

## syn0ptik

It's not dm-raid?

----------

